# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Differences of Apistogramma cacatuoides "triple red", "double red" and "orange flash"

## Jaws

Can someone tell me the difference between triple red and orange flesh?

----------


## riltz

triple red are those that are shown in stormhawk's thread http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=39740, the orange flash variant have orange tails with no black at all.

----------


## jacian

Ap. cacatuoides "triple red"

Ap. cacatuoides "Super orange" (orange flash variant)

----------


## Ram

From the term " triple red" , I suppose these caca have more intense red than the " orange flash"; from the picture of Jacian just showed, which is right.
Somehow, my caca I believe is the same species as stormhawk's caca, do not have the intense red. It is more like "triple yellow"??
Is there any special food to improve the colour?

----------


## Fei Miao

Triple reds refers to red on the dorsal, caudal, & anal.
Regarding improving of colour, good diet and water quality have limited impact, IMO a lot have to do with genetics linage also.

----------


## jacian

Yup, Double red refers to red on dorsal and caudal fins. Triple red will have red on anal fin as well.

----------


## riltz

> From the term " triple red" , I suppose these caca have more intense red than the " orange flash"; from the picture of Jacian just showed, which is right.
> Somehow, my caca I believe is the same species as stormhawk's caca, do not have the intense red. It is more like "triple yellow"??
> Is there any special food to improve the colour?


nope the reason your caca are more yellow than orange is due to the inbreeding of the species. the quality triple red are more towards the 

red colour than the orange or yellow.

----------


## Jaws

Oh I see... which means the pair I just saw at C328 is orange flash and what I have is triple red. Thanks for the info.

----------


## celticfish

If you've read some of the recent threads on triple red and orange flash...
Here is the reason why I'm not to pleased with the local "talent"...
Please see the below picture of a, imho, proper A. cacatuoides triple red.
Credit for picture is AQ's very own benny!  :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

This is a stunning specimen alright. I'll make do with my males. I have more than 1 of them to try with.  :Smile:

----------


## Jaws

Hi Celticfish, thats a real nice caca.

This one also nice. I think it belongs to Genes.

----------


## Ram

> Oh I see... which means the pair I just saw at C328 is orange flash and what I have is triple red. Thanks for the info.


You are right, those pair at the c328 are orange flash, though the colour appear red. I was there earlier too.
The picture of "triple red" from celticfish has a nice red, intense like 'fire red'.

----------


## Jaws

Yup... that fish in the picture is really nice.

----------


## DCguy

Recently I have been seeing a lot of fish that are quad red - caudal, anal, dorsal and pelvic. I have also been seeing a lot more females that are almost as colorful as some males. However, they generally have no dorsal fin extensions.

DC

----------

